# Gold machen leicht gemacht



## jimmyjump (11. April 2012)

Hallo,

auch zu Cata zeiten habe ich das Problem das ich kontinuierlichen Goldmangel habe, sei es durch extrem teure Mounts/ weil der 5. Twink auch endlich episch fliegen will oder Sockelsteine unverschämt teuer im AH verkauft werden.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie kann ich auf einfachem Wege meine Geldbörse mit Gold auffüllen sodass ich mir in kurzer Zeit auch teurere Dinge problemlos leisten kann?

Gibt es besondere Güter die sich leicht farmen und teuer verkaufen lassen?
Dungeonbrowser ist eine möglichkeit aber das dauert doch recht lange und bei nem schlechten run geht das gesammelte Gold auch mal für die Repkosten komplett drauf.

Evtl die Spekulation mit dem Auktionshaus, was wird eigentlich immer benötigt und kann teuer wiederverkauft werden?

Berufe zu skillen dauert auch ewigkeiten somit scheidet das schonmal aus. 
Gibt es vllt Pets oder ähnliches was man leicht farmen kann und dann teuer ins AH stellen kann?

Und ich weiß ohne Fleiß kein Preis... Gold Guids etc. sind doch eher nutzlos. und mit TP Armschienen und Füße macht man auch nicht mehr so das gute Gold

Vllt wisst ihr ja noch das ein odere andere


----------



## RedShirt (11. April 2012)

Locker spielen auf was Du Lust hast, und dann Füße für 4-6k (serverabhängig) verkaufen geht ja nebenbei. 800g ist für Justice Points Armschiene drin.

Allgemein sind die roten Edelsteine derzeit sehr starke Mangelware - 250g teilweise (serverabhängig).

Bergbau sollte gut laufen und das Erz geht für ~2g, wer gern farmt, kann hier was abgreifen. Ob sondieren lohnt, müsste man ausrechnen. 40g der Stack, könnte der Fall sein.

Im Moment ist eher die Phase, wo man nützliches für den nächsten Patch aufkaufen sollte, um dann dort durchzustarten. Was genau kann ich Dir nicht sagen - noch nicht beschäftigt ^^
Einfach mal Rezepte nachschauen - und die Zutaten vorbereiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Berufe zu skillen dauert auch ewigkeiten somit scheidet das schonmal aus.



Aber teure Edelsteine kaufen?

Genau hier ist doch der Haken. Juwelenschleifen skillen ist nicht all zu teuer, Bergbau ist ein reiner Farmberuf. Besitzt du beide Berufe wirst du nicht mehr einen Stein kaufen müssen und schon sammelt sich das Gold flux an, vor allem, wenn das Gleiche für Verzauberkunst gilt.

Natürlich weiß ich nicht, was du unter teuer bzw. billig verstehst. Ob du mit teuren Mounts nun das Tundramammut für jeden Twink meinst oder doch nur den gepanzerten Braunbären.

1 Stunde Bergbau farmen genügt, um bequem 1-3 rote Steinchen zu haben, der Rest wird weniger benötigt und kann zu Gold gemacht werden. Mit nem Alchemisten (Skillkosten 3-5k Gold) kann man den Juwe unterstützen, wenns dann auch noch ein Trans-Alchi wäre ... Da kann man aus einer Farmrunde nicht nur den Eigenbedarf für ne Woche decken, sondern noch bequem 1-2k Gold machen. Und diese Farmstunde je Woche spürt man wirklich kaum.

Berufe skillen dauert nicht lange, man muss nur schauen, wie man an den Kram für Juwelenschleifen oder eben Alchemie kommt. Mein Maincharakter hat zuletzt für knapp 2500 Gold Alchemie 525 in knapp 1 Stunde bekommen, da ich immer noch Kräuterrestbestände hatte, in der Gildenbank 2-3 Kräuter fand und der Rest im AH auf mein Handeln wartete.


----------



## jimmyjump (11. April 2012)

Kann man mit Begbau und Schmiedekunst noch Geld verdienen oder sind die Rezepte mittlerweile wegen dem Raidfinder nutzlos? (ist das Itemlevel angepasst)


----------



## Alri (11. April 2012)

du solltest dir zuerst einige fragen stellen. wieviel zeit will/kann ich investieren? mache ich lieber gold mit masse oder mit klasse? welche addons brauch ich? selber farmen oder mit dem ah spielen? hab ich bock zu questen und nebenbei zu farmen? dazu kommen dann noch so sachen wie die richtigen berufskombinationen zu haben. wenn du dir die fragen selbst beantwortet hast,kannst du schon fast loslegen.dann gilt es nur noch ein wenig den markt zu beobachten ----> profit und hier meine tipps : für twinks ohne farmberufe lohnt sich epischen fliegen nicht.man wird ja überall hingeportet. du musst auch mal ein wenig gold in die hand nehmen um gold zu machen.ich gebe regelmäßig ca 10 bis 20k aus um dann später den profit einzustreichen. gruß alri ps für die formatierung kann ich nichts.die wird mir immer wieder von forum hier zerschossen


----------



## Fremder123 (11. April 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Kann man mit Begbau und Schmiedekunst noch Geld verdienen oder sind die Rezepte mittlerweile wegen dem Raidfinder nutzlos? (ist das Itemlevel angepasst)


Mit Bergbau so lala, da brauchts halt die richtigen Erze. Auf meinem Server ist z.B. mit den Cata-Erzen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen, dafür geht z.B. Kobalterz und Teufelseisenerz ganz gut weg. Überhaupt eher die alten Sachen, wahrscheinlich für Twinks oder um Berufe nachzuziehen.

Schmiedekunst ist so ne Sache. Mit 4.3 und dem Raidfinder dürfte es noch schwieriger sein da was abzusetzen. Wer kauft als Nichtraider schon eine 397er Hose für mehrere tausend Gold, wenn er T-Teile im LfR bekommen kann? Zwar etwas schlechter, aber kostenlos. Also ich habe Schmied nur behalten wegen den Sockelplätzen (Berufsbonus) und in der Hoffnung dass es mal wieder nette Gimmicks wie die Spezialisierungen in BC geben könnte. Unwahrscheinlich aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Nicht mal die Dietriche braucht er mehr, da meine Schurkin nun auch 85 ist und ihm damit den Rang abgelaufen hat. Schmiede sind derzeit ganz schön hart dran.^^ Was waren das für Zeiten wo man noch eisern - im wahrsten Sinne - die Sachen für die Spezialisierungsquests zusammengetragen hat. Heute ist der Beruf irgendwie völlig bedeutungslos geworden, sobald das erste Raidtier vorbei ist. Die Gürtelschnallen reißen es da auch nicht wirklich raus, außer man ist Monopolist damit. Kein Wunder dass ich fast nur noch Alchi bei den Twinks lerne, da hat man wenigstens noch was davon.

Ach ja, zum Topic. Ich verdiene derzeit Gold, indem ich das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinde. Ich mache viel Schlachtfeld-PvP und da fällt nun mal Ehre zuhauf an. Da mein PvP-Main für diese schon lange nix mehr braucht tausche ich die Ehre beim Händler gegen Große himmlische Essenzen ein (400 Ehre pro Stück). Die werden immer gekauft und stehen im AH so bei 60 - 100 Gold je Essenz. Wenn ich da 5 - 8 auf einmal verkaufe und das mehrfach pro Woche, kommt da schon ein nettes Sümmchen zusammen. Nicht soviel wie bei einem professionellen AH-Powerseller, aber es reicht zum leben und erspart großartige Farmtouren. Und da sag noch einer dass man mit PvP nix verdienen kann.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2012)

Berufe im allgemeinen sind nicht bedeutungslos, jedoch merkt man einfach, wie VZ und Juwe nach Beginn des Addons so richtig warm laufen, während die Herstellungsberufe dem einfach etwas zurückstehen und andere Berufe sogar völlig vergessen werden. So verliert sich der Inschriftler oder Ingeneur mit Stufe 525, da einfach nichts mehr nachkommt.

Das mit den gecrafteten Hosen ist mir übrigens auch aufgefallen. Ich wollte immer diese Hose haben, da die sekundären Werte perfekt waren. Kaum droppte aber endlich das Rezept in DS (gleichzeitig mit herabfallendem Preis der fertigen Hose im AH) bekam ich meinen 4er Setboni zusammen, natürlich nur mit Hosen-Token.


----------



## Remaire (11. April 2012)

Womit man viel Gold macht sind alte Sachen.
Bei mir auf dem Server werden die alten Steine (Grün) von TBC für 30-50g verkauft.

Auch die alten Erze werde teilweise zu unverschämten Preisen verkauft.

Du kannst sonst auch die alten Instanzen (TBC) machen dort gibt es pro Boss 250 Gold spiel dir nen DK hoch und such dir nen Kumpel der Schaden machen und nebenbei mal nen Heal raushauen kann und mach immer schön BT usw.


----------



## jimmyjump (11. April 2012)

Was kostet es mich denn im Schnitt Juwelenschleifen zu skillen von 1 - max? also wenn ich alles im AH kaufe

oder wie lange dauert es schleifen selbst zu skillen mit Farmen... die Steine sind ja das eigentliche daran oder? seltenheit und co... und jedes mal 5 erze zerstören wegen sondieren und nur 1 stein bekommen dauert ewig oder?

kann mir einer ne Zeit sagen bei konstanter geschwindigkeit zu farmen bzw. wo kriegt man sonst steine her? DIe Guides sagen auch nur was man benötigt...^^


----------



## Flachtyp (11. April 2012)

Zeit ist hier ein wichtiger Faktor. Zeit=Geld. Das gilt auch für wow.

Und setze Dich mit dem Markt auseinander! Kenne Preise!

Ich persönlich halte x-faction-Handel für einen der effektivsten Wege zum Gold machen. Knackpunkt an der Sache ist natürlich, daß diese Methode erst mit 2 Accounts optimal funktioniert. Wenn man in diese Methodik auch noch TCG-mounts einbindet gibt es wohl nichts besseres, da das ohnehin die teuersten items in wow sind. 

Da kann ein TCG-mount auf Hordenseite zB 180 k kosten. Auf Allyseite ist es zB gar nicht im AH. Ich weis aber aus Erfahrung, daß das mount dort immer viel teurer drin war. Auf Hordenseite gekauft, in BB rübergeholt und keine 2 Std später mit 120k Gewinn auf Allyseite verkauft. 

Viel besser/schneller gehts nicht ^^.


----------



## Alri (11. April 2012)

zwischen 3 und 10k+ ... ist aber stark server abhängig. bevor du aber einfach so einen beruf lernst,würd ich erstmal schauen,was auf deinem server gut geht oder viel gefragt ist.ich hab die erfahrung,dass die konkurrenz unter den juwes recht groß ist.und steine ins ah stellen ist auch teuer.also lieber vorher informieren und dann beruf lernen 





jimmyjump schrieb:


> Was kostet es mich denn im Schnitt Juwelenschleifen zu skillen von 1 - max? also wenn ich alles im AH kaufe
> 
> oder wie lange dauert es schleifen selbst zu skillen mit Farmen... die Steine sind ja das eigentliche daran oder? seltenheit und co... und jedes mal 5 erze zerstören wegen sondieren und nur 1 stein bekommen dauert ewig oder?
> 
> kann mir einer ne Zeit sagen bei konstanter geschwindigkeit zu farmen bzw. wo kriegt man sonst steine her? DIe Guides sagen auch nur was man benötigt...^^


----------



## Survíver (11. April 2012)

> Schmiedekunst ist so ne Sache. Mit 4.3 und dem Raidfinder dürfte es noch schwieriger sein da was abzusetzen. Wer kauft als Nichtraider schon eine 397er Hose für mehrere tausend Gold, wenn er T-Teile im LfR bekommen kann? Zwar etwas schlechter, aber kostenlos. Also ich habe Schmied nur behalten wegen den Sockelplätzen (Berufsbonus) und in der Hoffnung dass es mal wieder nette Gimmicks wie die Spezialisierungen in BC geben könnte. Unwahrscheinlich aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Nicht mal die Dietriche braucht er mehr, da meine Schurkin nun auch 85 ist und ihm damit den Rang abgelaufen hat. Schmiede sind derzeit ganz schön hart dran.^^ Was waren das für Zeiten wo man noch eisern - im wahrsten Sinne - die Sachen für die Spezialisierungsquests zusammengetragen hat. Heute ist der Beruf irgendwie völlig bedeutungslos geworden, sobald das erste Raidtier vorbei ist. Die Gürtelschnallen reißen es da auch nicht wirklich raus, außer man ist Monopolist damit. Kein Wunder dass ich fast nur noch Alchi bei den Twinks lerne, da hat man wenigstens noch was davon.


Da muss ich aber mal total wiedersprechen .
Ich persönlich habe Auch schmied auf 525, hab mir n paar guides im Internet angeguckt und herausgefunden, dass man mit PVP-Sachen (die 377) richtig Geld schfffeln kann.
Die mats kosten auf meinem Server /Gegenstand ca. 100g(im AH). Die Teile kann mann dann für 300-500g verkaufen.
Somit hab ich in einem Monat mit wenig Aufwand 50k gemacht .


----------



## Xergart (11. April 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, Schmied machste eigentlich nur Gold mit den Gürtelschnallen und halt wenn mal jmd was spezielles benötigt.
Selbe ist wie Schneider und Lederer, da bringen nur die Gegenstandsverbesserungen & Taschen was an Gold.

Inschriftenkunde bekommste seitdem die Gylphen permanent sind, sind die Verkaufszahlen auch in den Keller gerutscht, aber wenn du dann mal was verkaufst, machste auch satten Gewinn (100-300g pro Glyphe).

Mein Druide hat z.B. Kürschnern & Kräuterkunde und mein Schami Kräuterkunde + Bergbau und wenn die Ihre Runden drehen und dann anschließend der die Mats verkaufen bzw. noch Mahlen / Sondieren mache ich auch gut Gold.

Wenn du eine Gute Berufskombi haben magst: Kräuterkunde + Transmute Alchi & 2. Char Bergbau + Juwi.
So kannst du dich direkt versorgen UND da du die Rohmats hast, kannst du auch direkt Geld beim Schmied, Ingi & Inschriftler sparen.

Womit ich das Wochenende noch richtig gut Gold gemacht habe, war die alten (Raid)Instanzen rennen.
AQ10er biste in 10 Minuten durch (wenn du dich nit so sehr mitm looten aufhälst^^, ansonsten was ich empfehle, nimm dir die extra 15 min, loote den Trash und du bekommst wesentlich mehr Gold).
Habe am Wochenende die je 3x Auchenai Inis + 2x Aq10 + 1x AQ40 alleine mitm Wl gemacht und meine 3000 Gold bekommen. Und die Stoffe + BoE Items habe ich noch nicht im Ah verkauft!

Ansonsten wenn du Gold im Schlaf machen willst, ejtzt dich mit dem Auktionshaus auseinander, ansonsten die Idee mit dem PvP finde ich echt gut und werde ich direkt heute abend in die Tatumsetzen, da meine letzten 6k ehre für die Mounts drauf gegangen sind, weil ich nit wusste wohin damit^^


----------



## zarix (11. April 2012)

Juwe Alchi ist geil zum Gold farmen, nur kommt es auf die Ah Preise an.
Ich bin nicht lange im Geschäft und die Ah Preise liegen bei mir leider auf 60-80g Pro Stack.
Aber das Glück des Transmutieren Proccs hat es immer ausgeglichen und mir Trotzdem einen Satten Gewinn verschafft.
Ich besitze sogar nen Kräuterkunden Dk Twink . 
Aber seine Runde zu drehen, wird irgendwann langweilig , so das ich halt lieber bis zu 80 g ausgebe statt zum farmen.


----------



## Rygel (11. April 2012)

nach meinem empfinden kann man gerade jetzt gut kohle machen, denn auf meinem server sind die preise so hoch wie nie. gerade *berufs-materialien* wird man immer los. schau doch mal was bei euch gerade mangelware ist. *dailys* bringen doch mittlerweile auch gut kohle ein. man kann im www sicher einer liste der lukrativsten rausgoogeln. wenn du megafaul bist gehst du denn "offiziellen" weg: kauf ein-zwei-drei mal *wächterjunges* im blizz-shop und verhöker sie im *auktionshaus*. das AH bietet generell auch viele möglichkeiten um gold zu machen. allerdings stellt sich hier der erfolg auch nicht sofort ein. die übersicht über den markt und das gefühl wann was gut läuft muss man sich erst erarbeiten/antrainieren. das kostet ebenfalls zeit (und ist am einträglichsten wenn du schon kohle hast, die du investieren kannst). hast du twinks? dann *räum mal* alle bankfächer *auf*! ich habe am WE sogar meinen ingi-skillmüll verkaufen könnnen :-).


----------



## Schlamm (11. April 2012)

Egal welchen Beruf du machst, skille ihn hoch und spätestens mit MOP machst du damit so unverschämt Schotter. 

Jetzt kann ich dir auch Juwelenschleifer empfehlen. Die werden immer gebraucht, und du siehst ja die Preise im AH. Nebenbei tust du dir und deiner Gilde auch noch einen Gefallen


----------



## Fremder123 (11. April 2012)

Xergart schrieb:


> nimm dir die extra 15 min, loote den Trash und du bekommst wesentlich mehr Gold


Wenn schon Soloruns, dann auch looten! Allein die alten Bücher in AQ 10/20, welche immer mal droppen und früher Rang X einer Fähigkeit lehrten, bringen je 10 Gold. Pro Run sammelt man 7 - 10 davon, ist also schon mal ein kleines Zubrot. Die kann man zwar schnell mal übersehen weil die grau sind, aber es lohnt sich. Auch graue Waffen IMMER einsammeln, egal welches Level! Bereits die niedrigsten bringen 1 Gold und mehr und in einem Farmrun sammelt sich da schnell was an. Was ich auch empfehlen kann ist Kara. Viel Trash (Tanzsaal ftw), viele Dropps! Graue und grüne Items, Stoffe zuhauf, selbst solcher Tand wie die grauen Hufe oder Schweife der Skelettpferde bringen in der Summe einiges an Gold. Und nicht zu vergessen die Epics sowie die Chance aufs Mount bei Atumen. Bis zum Schach kommt man in ner halben Stunde, je nachdem was man alles mitnimmt.



Xergart schrieb:


> die Idee mit dem PvP finde ich echt gut und werde ich direkt heute abend in die Tatumsetzen, da meine letzten 6k ehre für die Mounts drauf gegangen sind, weil ich nit wusste wohin damit^^


Nun mein Main hat sich seinerzeit auch alle Mounts gekauft vor lauter Verweiflung, aber mein derzeitiger Haupt-PvP-Char ist Worg und da geht nun mal nix über die eigene Reitgestalt, also war das auch hinfällig. Die Essenzen sind eine kleine Goldgrube, wirst sehen.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. April 2012)

Xergart schrieb:


> nimm dir die extra 15 min, loote den Trash und du bekommst wesentlich mehr Gold


Wenn schon Soloruns, dann auch looten! Allein die alten Bücher in AQ 10/20, welche immer mal droppen und früher Rang X einer Fähigkeit lehrten, bringen je 10 Gold. Pro Run sammelt man 7 - 10 davon, ist also schon mal ein kleines Zubrot. Die kann man zwar schnell mal übersehen weil die grau sind, aber es lohnt sich. Auch graue Waffen IMMER einsammeln, egal welches Level! Bereits die niedrigsten bringen 1 Gold und mehr und in einem Farmrun sammelt sich da schnell was an. Was ich auch empfehlen kann ist Kara. Viel Trash (Tanzsaal ftw), viele Dropps! Graue und grüne Items, Stoffe zuhauf, selbst solcher Tand wie die grauen Hufe oder Schweife der Skelettpferde bringen in der Summe einiges an Gold. Und nicht zu vergessen die Epics sowie die Chance aufs Mount bei Atumen. Zusätzlich für jeden Verzauberer erstrebenswert die Droppchance auf das Rezept für Mungo bei Moroes. Die Verzauberung auf eine Rolle gepinnt steht bei uns im AH nach wie vor für über 900 Gold, also da noch eine indirekte zusätzliche Einnahmequelle. Bis zum Schach kommt man in ner halben Stunde, je nachdem was man alles mitnimmt.



Xergart schrieb:


> die Idee mit dem PvP finde ich echt gut und werde ich direkt heute abend in die Tatumsetzen, da meine letzten 6k ehre für die Mounts drauf gegangen sind, weil ich nit wusste wohin damit^^


Nun mein Main hat sich seinerzeit auch alle Mounts gekauft vor lauter Verweiflung, aber mein derzeitiger Haupt-PvP-Char ist Worg und da geht nun mal nix über die eigene Reitgestalt, also war das auch hinfällig. Die Essenzen sind eine kleine Goldgrube, wirst sehen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (11. April 2012)

Hast du nen Kürschner / Lederer?

Wenn ja flieg nach Deepholm zum Pale Roost (da wo die Steindrachen von den Riesen vom Himmel geholt werden)...

Mach vorher die Taschen leer und geh so ne Stunde/2 Stunden farmen, gibt so je nach AH-Preisen locker 3-4k Gold für das Leder, die Schwarzen Drachenschuppen und die ganzen VZ-Mats/Grünen Gegenstände die da droppen.

Mein Rekord war in 2 Stunden 4 Stacks schweres Leder, ca. 180 Schuppen, ein Pristine Hide, 15 grüne Gegenstände und ca. 300g Loot von den Drachen direkt, die droppen so zwischen 60s und 1,5g + die grauen Sachen die du eben beim Vendor bei Therazane vertickst um wieder Platz zu kriegen.

Dazu gibts noch die Dragon Flank für Köche, bei uns geht ein Stack für ca. 10g raus - nicht viel aber es reicht...


----------



## madmurdock (11. April 2012)

Ich hab Anfang des Cata Addons mit den Berufen 50k bis 100k Gold gemacht in wenigen Tagen (halbe Stunde pro Tag), bis es mir nach ner Zeit zu stupide wurde und auch mehr "Gegner" im AH waren.

Es hat damals Sinn gemacht Gold soweit zu investieren bis du Verzauberkunst auf 475 geskillt hast um sämtliche Greens dissen zu können (auch die für Lvl 84). Dann habe ich Juwelier soweit geskillt bis ich es auf 475 (ka mehr genau) hatte um Karneol Faustwaffen bauen zu können.

Ich habe dann immer sämtliche Karneolgems unter 20 Gold rausgekauft, sie zu den Waffen verarbeitet, dem Enchanter geschickt und sie dann gedisst. Es kamen zu 70% mehr als 2 Essenzen pro Diss raus, die ich dann für über 100 bis 300% Gewinn ins AH gestellt hab - je nach Bedarf und Konkurrenz. So was ist natuerlich total öde und nervig, bringt aber sau schnell sau viel Gewinn ein. Jeder will halt seinen Beruf skillen und investiert bei seinem ersten Char einen grossen Teil seiner angesammelten Gold - Reserven aus dem vorherigen Addon.

Auch Farmberufe eignen sich hier ungemein, am besten ist immer Kürschner. Pro gekürschnerten Mob erhält man je nach Lederart 5 bis 25 Gold extra. Das ne Stunde mit dem Schatzfinde Trank machen und je nach Killspeed und Konkurrenz sind bis zu 10000 Gold oder mehr in der Stunde drin.

Natuerlich ist momentan der falsche Zeitpunkt dafür, da die Preise im Keller sind, jedoch macht es Sinn diverse Mats JETZT rauszukaufen um sie nach 3 4 Monaten mit 4+ fachem Gewinn wieder verkaufen zu können. Saronit zB hat man damals für 5 Gold pro Stack rauskaufen können. Momentan wird man es wieder für 60 bis 100 Gold je nach Tagesbedarf los. Es skillt halt nicht jeder jeden Tag nen Beruf hoch. ^^

Es wird allerdings keiner so blöd sein dir präzise Tipps (wie den mit den Faustwaffen) zu geben, da man sich ja so Konkurrenz schafft.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2012)

Mach Stichproben im Neutralen AH. Wenn du Glück hast, will einer damit Items auf einen Charakter der anderen Fraktion rübergeben. Da hat man schnell mehrere Stacks Mats für irgendwie 10 Silber gekauft.
 Billig Mats kaufen und dann im AH verkaufen. Ich habe damals nach 2-3 Tagen etwa 1000 Gold damit gemacht. Musste halt damit rechnen, dass das nicht immer funktioniert und du damit manchen Leuten auf den Schwanz stehst.


----------



## Schlamm (11. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mach Stichproben im Neutralen AH. Wenn du Glück hast, will einer damit Items auf einen Charakter der anderen Fraktion rübergeben. Da hat man schnell mehrere Stacks Mats für irgendwie 10 Silber gekauft.
> Billig Mats kaufen und dann im AH verkaufen. Ich habe damals nach 2-3 Tagen etwa 1000 Gold damit gemacht. Musste halt damit rechnen, dass das nicht immer funktioniert und du damit manchen Leuten auf den Schwanz stehst.


Der erste Punkt ist gemein und sehr unsportlich. 

Der zweite Punkt ist richtig, aber bedarf einen guten Blick, Erfahrung und Spielkenntnis. Alles erfordert Zeit, allerdings gibt es hier ganz schicke Addons, die es leichter machen den Wert von einem Gegenstand zu bewerten. Es kann mitunter wirklich sehr spannend sein, gerade wenn ein zweiter Spieler mitmischt  Unterhaltsamer als so manch Randomraid

Wer das raus hat, kann richtig absahnen. Hat man es nicht drauf, kommen wie bei dir nach 2-3 Tagen nur 1000g bei rum (hoffe ein Tippfehler, da macht man ja beim Questen genauso viel)


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (11. April 2012)

classic raids abfarmen (geht z.b. mim hunter ziemlich gut solo)

z.b. schlangenschrein alles legen und looten bis auf die olle schlangenmutter sind alleine schon 1250g bossgold 
dann noch alles andere dissen verkaufen was weis ich sind auch nochma 200-800g je nach ah lage und geschick des verkäufers

dauer je nach gearstand 1-1,5h

und das is nur ein raid den man machen könnte 

gruss


----------



## Imba-Noob (11. April 2012)

Gib mal in der buffed-Suche (auf der Hauptseite, nicht im Forum!) Finanzplan ein, dann bekommst du 15 Artikel zum Thema Goldverdienen inklusive Guides für jeden Beruf in WoW.


----------



## Teena (11. April 2012)

Ich würde sagen, schau welche Mats am meisten Gold auf deinem Realm bringen und farm dir die zusammen zum Verkauf im AH. Das farmen hat den zusätzlichen Effekt das du viele graue/grüne Items nebenbei verkaufen/entzaubern kannst. 

Falls du Lust hast zu farmen, schau mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur, dort haben wir für ein paar Farm Routen Bilder erstellt.


----------



## leckaeis (12. April 2012)

Da hier alle nur Berufe vorschlagen, dreh ich mich mal um 180° :>

Es lässt sich auch viel Gold machen, wenn du in alte Raidinstanzen rein gehst. Ich mache wöchentlich die ersten drei Bosse in HdZ3, was knapp 1k bei 30 Minuten Aufwand sind. 
Dafür brauchst du aber eine gescheite Klasse.

Ansonsten halt Karazhan, Magtheriodon, Naxx - Geben alle noch etwas Gold


----------



## Valharis (12. April 2012)

ich persönlich habe wenig Zeit und keine Lust zu farmen um Sachen ins AH zu stellen, trotzdem habe ich momentan 6 Raidfähige Chars und die wollen natürlich alle gesockelt und Verzaubert werden, wie mach ich das also

ich habe 10 85er und habe alle Berufe die es so gibt auf Full skill und produziere so für mich allein alles was ich brauche und muss so nix im AH einkaufen.

wenn mal wieder Mangel ist geh ich wieder ne Stunde farmen, sei es Bergbau, dann sondieren und die grünen gems transe ich dann mit meinem Alchi (hab alle 3 Spezis) und bekomm somit genug Steine zusammen.

Ansonsten geh ich mit meinem DK gerne alte Raids solo, da ich dort meist sowieso noch Sachen brauche, wie Onyxia (Mount), Aq 40 (Ruf), MC (Auge,Fesseln)


sicher, ich mach nich das große Gold, aber man muss bedenken das ich keine Ausgaben habe, außer wenn ich mir mal nen Mount oder so vom Händler kaufe.....ich denke das ich pro Woche nen plus von 3-5k mache, bei geringer Spielzeit und mir langt das


----------



## Eintagsfliege (12. April 2012)

Kleine alternative ist sonst auch noch:
Dailies in Hyjal und Tol Barad machen. Gibt auch so um die 500 Gold. Das ist sehr einfach zu bekommenes Gold.

Wenn man im AH gut Gold machen will, muss man zwar insgesamt nicht viel Zeit investieren, aber oft! Man muss sehr häufig schauen und das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt jedermanns Sache.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. April 2012)

geld drucken geht nur mit der faulheit anderer. also 2 herstellungsberufe hochziehen und dicle kohlen einsacken


----------



## Unique. (18. April 2012)

Moinsen

Bin mal gerade über dieses Post gestolpert uns muss schon schmunzeln.

Wie kann man in Zeiten ( cata) kein Gold haben ? Mir wird das Gold praktisch hinterher geworfen !

...nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos und nein ich kaufe kein Gold (wäre ja noch schöner für virtuelle Goldnuggets auch noch real cash aus zu geben )

Ich bewege mich gerade um die 200.000 Gold..... wie bin ich dadran gekommen.

Zum einen AH Handel.Dazu benötigt man aber meines erachtens ein bisschen Startkapital, sagen wir mal je nach Kauf um die 8 bis 10 k.Sachen aufkaufen und teurer verkaufen.Ganz einfach.Mein Motto " Jeden Tag steht iergendwo ein dummer auf der es kauft !"
Dauert ein bisschen aber mit etwas Glück machst du bei einem Einsatz von 10 k dann mal locker 13-14 k !
Das ganze ein paar mal und dein Goldsäckle füllt sich.

Dazu bin ich kompletter Selbstversorger.

- Kräuterkunde/Alchi = Flasks umsonst (dazu stellt meine Gilde Kessel im raid also keine Kosten)
- Juwe/Bergabu = Steine umsonst
- Verzauberer/Schneiderei = Verzauberungen umsonst (Mats farmen)
- Angeln/Kochen = Pimpstoff umsonst.

Hast du erstmal einen haufen Gold angesammelt ist es ein Kinderspiel.

Ich z.B habe hin und wieder die roten epic Gems von iergend welchen Leuten gekauft, denke mal es waren chinafarmer.20 gems für 40.000. Die Teile geschliffen und vertickt, das stück teilweise 3 k !
Wenn du nicht soviel Gold hast gehe mal Angeln im Schattenhochland ! "Abgetrennter Weisenfishkopf" 1 Std farmen um die 80 Stück.Das 20er Stack im AH bei uns locker 200 g !
4 X 200 g = 800 g die Std !!!
Oder gehe Glutseidenstoff Farmen.Wird sehr viel benötigt.Bei uns auf dem Server geht ein 20er Stack um die 70 gold weg.Wenn ich fix bin farme ich in 1 std 200 St.Dazu ein Fläschchen "Trank des Schätze findens" und es droppen ab und an kleine Goldkisten.Dadrinn sind Gold,Stoffe,flüchtige leben,feuer,wasser,luft usw.Entzaubern und verkaufen.

...................das ganze könnte ich jetzt X beliebig weiterführen.....

........Bis dahin


----------



## Fremder123 (18. April 2012)

Unique. schrieb:


> Wie kann man in Zeiten ( cata) kein Gold haben ? Mir wird das Gold praktisch hinterher geworfen !


Das war auch gar nicht die Frage des TE. Er hat keines und damit gut, sei doch froh wenn es bei Dir anders ist. Im Übrigen: Da immer und stets auf das AH verwiesen wird... nicht jeder hat Lust auf sowas. Auch ich nicht. Will ich eine Wirtschaftssimulation, spiele ich Anno, Siedler oder Die Fugger 2 (falls das noch wer kennt). Will ich ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel mit Drachen, Abenteuern und wüsten Schlachten, spiele ich eben WoW, Gothic, Might & Magic oder Dragon Age. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich stelle auch manchmal kleinere Dinge ein und freue mich wenn ich diese verkaufe. Auch einer Farmrunde hier und da bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Aber das Ganze semi-professionell zu betreiben, nein dafür ist es in meinen Augen das falsche Spiel.

Ansonsten hast Du sehr gut die Möglichkeiten beschrieben, hat richtig Spaß gemacht zu lesen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. April 2012)

Einige kaufen einfach günstig Sachen im AH auf und stellen sie teurer rein. Damit macht man mit 15-45 Minuten täglich ne gaaanze Menge Gold.

Andere Farmen und stellen die Mats rein (oder verarbeiten sie vorher zu anderen, hochwertigeren Gegenständen).

Da die Spieleraktivität zur Addon-Wende ein zunehmend einschläft laufen die AH-Geschäfte nicht mehr so gut wie zur Hochzeit, da die Nachfrage einfach geringer ist.

Einfach mal bei Google nach Goldanleitungen suchen. Es gibt auch sehr gute, kostenlose.


----------



## pmolurus (19. April 2012)

also bei mir auf dem server lohnt angeln wie sau. Nen stack Lavaschuppen kost im schnitt 350gold meistens 400+. Stunde angeln sind schnell mal 1000gold oder mehr


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (19. April 2012)

also ich hab mit meinem schurken 2 weg gold zu machen ^^

1tens als lederer in tiefenheim im norden wo die steindrachen von den felsriesen runtergeschossen werden da kommen pro mob so schonmal 1g rein dann fleisch + leder bzw. schuppen und manchmal den magen mit flüchtigen elementen ^^ zwischen der suche nach rnd dungeons 2k gold gemacht kommt aber auf die server preise an (leder geht bei uns für 125g pro stack schuppen 180g pro stack)

2tens für jede klasse geeignet beruf egal ^^ trank des schätze findens und in tol barad gleich in der nähe der horde basis die geist soldaten reihenweise umkloppen, die droppen glutseidenstoff und greens + den kisten mit stoff, gold, erz, elementen und greens zum dissen lassen und dann mats für eigengebrauch oder verkaufen ^^ bei einer stunde mit guter musik da durchlaufen mit ~20-25 schatztruhen kommen da 3k gold raus da glutseidenstoff bei uns ziemlich gut geht (~100-120g pro stack ;>)


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn der Post über mir nach der Meldung schnell verschwinden wird, so möchte ich dennoch das Thema nochmal vernünftig aufgreifen.

Ich kenne 2 Wege, an "genug" Gold zu kommen.

Mein eigener Weg:

Per Addon Auktionator habe ich einige Einkaufslisten gebildet, über die ich immer wieder die Preishöhe und Preisstruktur überprüfe. Ich kaufe die Billigeren auf und setze sie für den Normalpreis wieder ein. So zum Bleistift der Bereich der Elemente, spezieller Urluft + Luftpartikel. Gerade, wer sie selbstständig farmt, wird bald merken, das es nicht sooo furchtbar einfach ist. Der Preis für ein Luftpartikel liegt im Normalfall zwischen 15 und 20 Gold (meist 1-3 vorhanden im AH), eine Urluft steht für meist 175-250 Gold im AH und wird für diesen Preis auf Dauer gekauft.

Wenn nun mal z. B. 2 Luftpartikel für 5-7 Gold im AH auftauchen, kaufe ich sie auf und passe sie dann dem Normalpreis an. Wenn ich es für z. B. nur 13 Gold wieder reinstelle, ist das Teil ruckzuck wieder weg, da sich noch ein Händler wie ich findet, der es dann wieder für 18-20 Gold reinsetzt. Durch diesen schnelleren Umschlag bleibt auf Dauer mehr Platz in meinem Lager und die Umschlagsmenge (Addon Postal zum öffnen sämtlicher Post, damit dann reinsetzen oder Verkauf von 1er Stacks super möglich) erhöht sich. Mit ein wenig Erfahrung kann so ein dauerhafter Goldfluss entstehen, da man immerhin auch immer brav 200 Auktionen gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann, das sind dann teilweise 300-500 Gold pro Tag, wenn man ein besonderes Schnäppchen macht, gehts auch schnell gen 800 Gold beim abholen der Post. Für mich eigentlich vollkommen ausreichend für ein gutes Sammeln von Gold bei einem Zeiteinsatz von 10 Minuten. Wer mehr Zeit investiert und genauer Preise forscht, kann auch weit mehr Gold auf die Weise ernten.

Weg Nummer 2, das Arbeitstier.

Im Vordergrund steht hier nicht das Gold, sondern die Beschäftigung. Hier ein Gang durch den geschmolzenen Kern solo, hier mal eine Stunde farmen. Wichtig ist hier speziell die Gegenseite, die Kosten. Kannst du es selbst farmen, dann leg los. Hier farmt man ne Stunde Erze (ca. 200 Stück), haut sie klein, packt sie ins eigene Equipment und oder produziert die teuersten Steinchen fürs AH in dem Moment. Wird mans nicht los, probiert mans in einigen Wochen nochmal. Es geht nicht um die Masse des Verkaufs, das Gold sammelt sich von allein. Gleiches gilt für Kräuter. 30 Minuten Gertenrohr gefarmt, dann zunächst den Eigenverbrauch abdecken, Überbestände ins AH oder weiterverarbeiten. Kleinmachen, Twinks mit eigenen Glyphen ausstatten, Kekse kochen, diese nutzen oder wieder verkaufen.

Der eigene Goldverbrauch sinkt mit nur 1-2 Stunden Arbeit (reine Farmarbeit) in der WOCHE auf Null, stattdessen bleibt jeder Ertrag aus zufälligen Instanzen, einem Transmog-Run im geschmolzenen Kern oder eben dem Verkauf von diesen Waren voll über. Wer täglich spielt, auch wenns nur 1-2 Stunden sind, kann auch so auf die Woche hochgerechnet 2000 Gold machen. Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kann auch schnell auf 5000 Gold Wochenertrag springen. Und das OHNE irgendwelche Vorerfahrung im AH, einfach durch drauflosspielen.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich hab doch "wow gold" schon vor Tagen gemeldet. Warum ist der immer noch nicht gebannt?!


----------



## piddybundy (14. Juni 2012)

Goldverdienen mit Rohstoffe farmen können wir ja wohl knicken,sieht aus als wenn alle D3 bots zu WOW gewechselt sind.
Oder Blizz kümmert sich als erstes um die D3 botter,und lässt die WOW botter aus den Augen...


----------



## syall (29. Juli 2012)

das mit rohstoffen framen wird mit mob nicht mehr viel bringen, auch inis und raids werden dann nichts mehr einbringen, siehe die änderung bei mob!!! die rohstoffe werden dann zu viele framen, und somit nicht viel einbringen! 
ich nehem mal an, das einige blizzmitarbeiter am chinaframen beteiligt sind, und ma bei denen das gold holen soll! wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, das viele quellen geschlossen werden? und der verdacht ist ja schon länger da!
glücklicher weiße hat blizz mit dem neuen edelsteinen, die sie einführten, mir soviel gold eingebracht,das ich noch chars erstellen mußte, nur hat das nicht jeder machen können!

mfg


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juli 2012)

syall schrieb:


> ich nehem mal an, das einige blizzmitarbeiter am chinaframen beteiligt sind, und ma bei denen das gold holen soll! wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, das viele quellen geschlossen werden? und der verdacht ist ja schon länger da!
> 
> mfg



Ich finde es gut, das eben jene Quellen "geschlossen" werden. Du musst auch bedenken, das es nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein kann, jede Erweiterung die Währung erhöhen zu müssen, weil die Inflationsrate so riesig ist. 

Das Problem fängt mittlerweile doch schon bei Neulingen an. Ein neuer Spieler erstellt sich einen Paladin, lernt Bergbau und Schmiedekunst. Bei seinem ersten Besuch im AH stellt er fest, das Kupfererz nun 1 Gold kostet. Auf der einen Seite kann er sich das nicht leisten. Auf der anderen Seite jedoch stellt er schließlich 5 Kupfererz ins AH mit seiner Stufe 10 und ist direkt "reich". Er kann weiße Items kaufen, wie er will, kann mit Stufe 20 locker reiten lernen. Mit ein bisschen Mühe hat er mit Stufe 30 bereits 300-400 Gold zusammen, das reicht, soweit man nicht groß im AH einkauft, bis Stufe 70. Er muss sich keine Gedanken mehr darum machen. 

Weiter gibt es da dann eben "ältere" Spieler. Ein Bekannter beispielsweise hat nie groß ins AH investiert, aber auch keine Unmengen an Waren ins AH gestellt. Sein Goldbestand übersteigt dennoch die 100k Gold, weil er sich alles selbst bastelt. Mit MoP schließlich wird er voraussichtlich die 300-400k Gold erreichen, auch mit der Änderung.

Derzeit bin ich ebenso in Sammellaune. Vor rund 4 Wochen hatte ich kaum 40k Gold wieder zusammen mit meinen Methoden, so stehe ich jetzt bei 70k Gold. Zugegeben, ich habe viel gespielt, hatte einige glückliche kleine Einkäufe ... Dennoch muss man sich überlegen, wieviel diese 70k nun eigentlich sind. Mit einem neuen Twink muss ich rein gar nix mehr farmen. Ich kann ins AH gehen, mich vollausstatten, alles verzaubern + sockeln, kann das schnelle und meisterhafte Reiten kaufen ...

So einen Beruf hochzuziehen kostet im Normalfall 3-15k (bis hin zu 30k) Gold, je nach Beruf, Server, Fraktion ... Wozu brauch man da noch mehr? Ich glaube, wir haben viel zu viel Gold. Da ist jede Änderung willkommen.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand bitte erläutern oder einen Link zeigen, wo ich nachlesen kann, warum es mit MoP schwieriger werden soll an Gold zu kommen?

Ich habe mit Cata jetzt jeden Beruf mindestens 1 mal hochgezogen und bin so ziemlich ein Selbstversorger. D.h. ich muss nur farmen, wenn ich was brauche. 
Aber natürlich geht man manchmal lieber ins AH und kauft dort die Mats. Was natürlich Gold kostet, die ich irgendwie wieder reinbekommen müsste.

mfg


----------



## Desolars (30. Juli 2012)

Er meinte wahrscheinlich diesen Artikel, bezogen auf das abfarmen alter Raid-/ Instanzen:

http://www.buffed.de...Anzahl-1012861/

Aber wenn man genau ließt, steht da ja auch, dass das Gold wieder auf die ursprüngliche Menge angehoben wird. Da bleibt es abzuwarten ob sich das dann nicht wieder ausgeht, wenn man solo reingeht.


----------



## BTTony1 (30. Juli 2012)

Da ich nur selten spiele, dann aber intensiv (in 4 Jahren 15 Monate, aber Wotlk und Cata Gildenraids gemacht) habe ich chronsich zu wenig Gold. Jedesmal wenn ich reaktiviere, darf ich mein Equip aufrüsten...

Ich verdiene mir zur Zeit Geld im AH. Ich habe ein Handels-Addon und damit suche ich in manchen Kategorien. Sehe ich etwas, das viel zu billig drin ist und auch wirtschaftlich gefragt ist, kaufe ich das und stelle es höher rein. Damit kann man ruckzuck 1-2k mit hälftigem Einsatz machen. Ich habe auch schon versucht den Markt für bestimmte Waren zu bestimmen. Allerdings habe ich da die falschen Waren gewählt und mich verspekuliert. 

Ich finde diese Variante reizvoller, als Rohstoffe zu farmen. Das bringt noch einen Mehrwert ins Spiel.


----------



## syall (30. Juli 2012)

mmh... bei einigen möchte ich nicht wiedersprechen, und so 10% der spieler werden über 150k haben!!! schau euch den ersten threat an, so geht es vielen. wenn man schnell mal 300g brauchte, ging der eine oder andere in heros von bc, dass dort zu hollen, war nicht schwer, doch das wird alles von blizz dicht gemacht!!! wer beta oder ptr spielt, geht doch mal bitte in eine hero rein, 31s,28k 4s.08k und so weiter, blizz möchte das die leute sich nicht mehr beschäftigen, udn so viele machten das nicht!!! sonder zu china framern gehen, vieles was dise leute machen geht nur mit insider wissen!!! deshalb schliessen sie die spieler möglichkeiten warscheinlich immer mehr, der verdacht das blitz mitarbeiter da hinterstecken ist nicht so einfach zu wiederlegen, und nach den maßnahmen der letzten zeit..., glaube ich auch langsam daran - das dies kein gerücht ist!!!

mfg


----------



## BTTony1 (30. Juli 2012)

syall schrieb:


> wenn man schnell mal 300g brauchte, ging der eine oder andere in heros von bc, dass dort zu hollen, war nicht schwer, doch das wird alles von blizz dicht gemacht!!!



Wofür brauch man denn mal schnell 300g? Repkosten? Im AH gibts doch nichts sinnvolles mehr für 300g. Wenn ich mir anschau was man für ilvl 278 grüne Items zahlt... 

Im Übrigen kann ich mir eine China-Farmer Verschwörung mit Blizz-Beteiligung nicht vorstellen. Hat jemand Zahlen, was Gold-Händler umsetzen? Ich schätze ja, dass es für Blizzard überhaupt nicht lohnt, dafür die eigene Integrität aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## Mofeist (30. Juli 2012)

syall schrieb:


> mmh... bei einigen möchte ich nicht wiedersprechen, und so 10% der spieler werden über 150k haben!!! schau euch den ersten threat an, so geht es vielen. wenn man schnell mal 300g brauchte, ging der eine oder andere in heros von bc, dass dort zu hollen, war nicht schwer, doch das wird alles von blizz dicht gemacht!!! wer beta oder ptr spielt, geht doch mal bitte in eine hero rein, 31s,28k 4s.08k und so weiter, blizz möchte das die leute sich nicht mehr beschäftigen, udn so viele machten das nicht!!! sonder zu china framern gehen, vieles was dise leute machen geht nur mit insider wissen!!! deshalb schliessen sie die spieler möglichkeiten warscheinlich immer mehr, der verdacht das blitz mitarbeiter da hinterstecken ist nicht so einfach zu wiederlegen, und nach den maßnahmen der letzten zeit..., glaube ich auch langsam daran - das dies kein gerücht ist!!!
> 
> mfg



sie wollen einfach nur die Goldinflation in den Griff bekommen


----------



## syall (30. Juli 2012)

eventuell ..., "sie wollen einfach nur die Goldinflation in den Griff bekommen !??! ", sie haben das doch forciert!!! mit den steinen im  ds raid habe ich mehere 100k gemacht!!! also ist die argumentation nicht haltbar.
wenn man schnell mal 300g brauchte, ging der eine oder andere in heros von bc, dass dort zu hollen, war nicht schwer, doch das wird alles von blizz dicht gemacht!!! naja mir sind da einige bekannt, die dauerklamm sind  und ma schnell in eine ini gegangen sind...!!!
im Übrigen kann ich mir eine China-Farmer Verschwörung mit Blizz-Beteiligung nicht vorstellen. Hat jemand Zahlen, was Gold-Händler umsetzen? Ich schätze ja, dass es für Blizzard überhaupt nicht lohnt, dafür die eigene Integrität aufs Spiel zu setzen. zahlen habe ich leider nicht, nur bist du dir da ganz sicher..., tatsache ist, mit ihren maßnahmen schneiden sie vielen den weg ab,oder? nicht jeder nimmt sich die zeit oder hat sie, und wahrscheinlich wollen sie geanu zur umsatzsteigerung der china-framer wollen sie das forcieren !?
warum stellt sich im handelschat, nachdem ein account gehackt wurde, der user ihkglrztreen und verkauft genau die sachen die er geklaut hat, und blizz bekommt das nicht mit   (holzauge sei wachsam). nee ich glaube daran das sie mehr damit zu tun haben als es den spielern lieb sei. 

mfg


----------



## Mofeist (30. Juli 2012)

syall schrieb:


> eventuell ..., "sie wollen einfach nur die Goldinflation in den Griff bekommen !??! ", sie haben das doch forciert!!! mit den steinen im ds raid habe ich mehere 100k gemacht!!! also ist die argumentation nicht haltbar.
> 
> mfg



ist sie doch^^

das gold was aus verkäufen von Edelsteinen an andere Spieler kommt, wird ja nicht neu generiert, sondern ein Spieler (hat dieses erfarmt oder selbst erwirtschaftet) gibt es an einen anderen Spieler (in deinem Beispiel an dich) weiter... (Die Preise waren btw nur so hoch, weil eben soviel Gold im Umlauf ist  )

wenn jedoch ein Spieler 1k über alte raids an plündergold sammelt ist das 1k welches neu kreiert wird und neu in den Goldumlauf gebracht wird, was im ersten fall sprich deinem beispiel mit den gems nicht der fall ist.


----------



## syall (30. Juli 2012)

ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei, XD
in wow haben ungefähr 10% mehr wie 100 k, teilweiße 1m (verteilt auf mehere chars), weitere 10% zwischen so 20k, bei ca. 20% sitzt die kohle.
80% aber leben auf gut deutsch von der hand in dem mund..., diese treibe ich aber wissendlich den china-framern in die arme, im raid würd keiner mitgenommen ohne verzauberungen und edelsteinen, gerade hier setzt doch das spiel an, wenn du es nicht hast kannst du also nicht mit, deshalb werden doch diese preise zu beginn immmer erziehlt!!!, nun flöhe ich die kleineren raids und inis, blizz ist doch nicht blöd, und will doch mitverdienen, siehe was sie alles ingame anbieten, weshalb sollen sie also zuschauen? der markt mit items und virtuellen gold wird auf milliarden geschätzt, ich glaube das blizz hier seinen kuchen haben will.

mfg


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

syall schrieb:


> ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei, XD
> in wow haben ungefähr 10% mehr wie 100 k, teilweiße 1m (verteilt auf mehere chars), weitere 10% zwischen so 20k, bei ca. 20% sitzt die kohle.
> 80% aber leben auf gut deutsch von der hand in dem mund



Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir bitte die Quelle zu dieser Aufstellung zukommen lassen könntest. Die Berechnungstabellen sowie deren Anhang kannst du mir auch gleich zuschicken, am besten per PM und dann E-Mail. Dank dir


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Juli 2012)

Da hast du recht, die Zahlen sind mal wirklich interessant :-)

Ich kenne beide Seiten. Sowohl die Mitspieler, die es nicht schaffen, ihr Equipment zu verzaubern, weil sie unter ständigem Goldmangel leiden (wobei sie aber auch rein gar nix dagegen tun oder gar selbst farmen), als auch eine befreundete Gilde, wo man zu WM-Zeiten schnell mal um 5k Gold oder mehr Ergebnisse tippt, da eh "jeder" im tiefsten Cataclysmus über 100k Gold verfügt, da alle Verzauberungen und Sockel, Bufffood wie Fläschchen, aus der Gildenbank kommen.


----------



## Virikas (31. Juli 2012)

100k?
Setz ich an einem guten Abend im AH um ^^
Aktueller stand für diesen Monat sind 600k ausgegeben und 800k eingenommen. War bisserl faul diesen Monat 

Na klar ist über alle Chars auf 2 Realms gerechnet. Da sind also sowohl AH Aufkauf Aktionen als auch normale Rep und VZ Kosten dabei. 
Aber so eine VZ hol ich mir auch fix im AH wenn ich keinen Bock hab umzuloggen. 'n tausender mehr oder weniger fällt in der Gesamtbilanz nicht wirklich auf 

Den größten Batzen meines privaten Goldvorrats hab ich mit Cata Start gemacht. Anfangs fleißig alle Mats die so anfielen (Erz, Kräuter, Stoff, VZ Mats) im AH für teils horrende Preise verkloppt. 
Besonders als Anfangs in Tiefenheim noch die Herzblüten wie verrückt respawned sind und man zwischen 3 Spots hin und herlaufen(!) konnte hab ich auch einiges eingelagert. Da gingen dann an einem Abend schnell mal 100 Stacks Herzblüten zu je 300g über den Tisch 

Ansonsten muss man halt die Augen aufhalten. Patchnotes lesen und daraus ableiten was mit dem nächsten Patch gefragt sein könnte.
Da gehört auch einiges an "Gefühl" für den Markt dazu. Andersrum kommt es aber auch vor, dass man sich verkalkuliert. Hab grad vor anderthalb Monaten 500k in den Sand gesetzt, weil ich mich verspekuliert habe. Aber mein Gott, es ist halt nur ein Spiel und die Handelssimulation nebenbei ist auch nur ein zusätzlicher Anreiz.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Juli 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss man halt die Augen aufhalten. Patchnotes lesen und daraus ableiten was mit dem nächsten Patch gefragt sein könnte.
> Da gehört auch einiges an "Gefühl" für den Markt dazu. Andersrum kommt es aber auch vor, dass man sich verkalkuliert. Hab grad vor anderthalb Monaten 500k in den Sand gesetzt, weil ich mich verspekuliert habe. Aber mein Gott, es ist halt nur ein Spiel und die Handelssimulation nebenbei ist auch nur ein zusätzlicher Anreiz.



Nich ganz so schlimm aber immer noch ärgerlich waren mein Fehlkauf, als ich die "Titanstahlbarren" ja doch recht günstig fand und nur 60 statt 120-200 Gold gezahlt habe, nur um Tage später herauszufinden, dass es ja Teufelsstahlbarren waren.

Meine letzte Fehlspekulation waren die Essenzen des Untodes. Während des Juweskillens entdeckt, als ich Wochen lang jeden Tag die Preise beobachtet habe. 20 Gold das Stück habe ich schließlich bezahlt, weil der Preis einfach nicht fiel ... In der Folgezeit habe ich immer wieder aufgekauft und neu reingesetzt. Man brauch für Juwe ja nur 10 Stück ... Es fliegen immer noch 57 Stück in meinem Inventar rum, die ich alle mal für 50 Silber - 2 Gold aufgekauft habe ^^

Am liebsten sind mir aber immer noch die Verkäufe weniger Golddorne oder Schattenjasmine für über 100 Gold das Stück, nachdem "wir" mal wieder die Preise zurücksetzen. Ich weiß da echt nicht, was mit den Leuten passiert ... Habe ich 400 Aszharas Schleier auf der Tasche und stelle sie 1 Gold billiger in 8er Stacks oder sogar 20er Stacks ein, kommen die Sachen desöfteren zurück. Erwische ich aber eine Zeit, wo 0 Schleier im AH sind und stelle 1er Stacks für über 100 Gold rein, wirds gekauft ... :-)


----------



## Virikas (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte zu Wotlk Zeiten mal versucht den Markt für Eisdorn zu übernehmen.
Hat auch ne Zeitlang gut geklappt (für 50g das Stack gekauft, für 75g verkauft), bis ich den Zeitpunkt zum Absprung verpasst hab und mich ein besser betuchter AH Sim Spieler sehr geschickt ausmanövriert hat. Hat mich knapp 300k Verlust gekostet bis ich das gechecked hab 

Andererseits hab ich genau daraus gelernt wie man andere ausbooten kann, wenn man das nötige Kleingeld dafür hat. 
An die Schwergewichte > 1Mio zu WotLK Zeiten kam ich damals noch nicht ran. Heute sähe das wohl anders aus.
Aber ich glaub das ist nicht mehr Thema dieses Threads 

Beste Geschichte zu dem ganzen ist aber immer noch, dass ich mich lange um Echtgold geprügelt hab. Mit einem anderen Mitspieler und permanenten gegenseitigen Aufkaufen.
Fies wurde das als ich gemerkt hab, dass der Typ einer aus meiner Gilde ist, der das -wie ich auch- mit nem Handelschar auf nem Zweitaccount macht.
Wir haben bisserl doof geguckt, als wir im TS drüber sprachen wie assi der andere ist und dann so ein Goldsäcken fiel "Mooooment mal.. DU bist das??"


----------



## Gord3n (31. Juli 2012)

Liest sich auf jedenfall gut , die Tipps zum Gold machen bzw. eure Geschichten wie ihr euch im AH verspekuliert habt. ;-)
Ich bin froh wenn ich mal über 10k komme...^^ Naja , mein jetziger Pala (fast 85!) den ich hochzocke , hat zumindest schonmal Bergbau auf fast Max. - wird dann auch ein Juwe. Mal schaun was so geht. Mein eigendlicher (ehemaliger?) Main hat VZ und Schneider.... =)


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir bitte die Quelle zu dieser Aufstellung zukommen lassen könntest. Die Berechnungstabellen sowie deren Anhang kannst du mir auch gleich zuschicken, am besten per PM und dann E-Mail. Dank dir




Lieber syall. Da du heute bereits online warst, und diesen Beitrag gelesen hast, freue ich mich nach wie vor die Auflistung, Quellen und Tabellen von dir zu erhalten, ich habe leider noch nichts in der inbox.


----------



## BTTony1 (31. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Lieber syall.


@syall: Kannste nächstesmal beim Zitieren bitte die Quote-Funktion verwenden, bis ich geschnallt habe, dass du dich in dem einen Post auf mich beziehst... Ist echt kacke zu lesen.

Im Moment mache ich jeden Tag etwa 1000 g mit aufkauf von Waffen und Rüssi und Wiederverkauf. Ich sehe das so ein bißchen als Einstiegsdisziplin. ich hatte  vor 7 Tagen etwa 1500 g (hab vor 14 Tagen nach einem halben Jahr wiederangefangen). jetzt hatte ich zwischenzeitlich 3500 g und Waren für nochmal dasselbe. Im Moment wieder etwa 2000 g und enormen Warenbestand in Lila items. Das Problem ist, dass ich noch nicht immer den Riecher habe, welche Items wirklich zu guenstig sind und welche mit Grund so billig drin sind. Und dann macht man schonmal etwas Minus. ABER eben nicht viel, denn wenn ich was für 300 g kaufe, für 799 g reinstelle und nicht loswerde, dann aber für 279 g beim nächsten Mal, ist das in Ordnung. Beste Preisspanne waren bisher für 299 g kaufen und für 799 g verkaufen. Und die 799 g waren noch nicht mal gierig.

Der nächste Schritt wird dann wohl in Mats sein. Die beobachte ich schon ab und an, aber da kann man nicht wirklich Schnäppchen rauskaufen, da muss man wohl größer ran.


----------



## Virikas (31. Juli 2012)

Rüstungen und Waffen würde ich übrigens definitiv nicht für Einsteiger empfehlen.
Da gehört eine gehörige Portion Wissen zu den Klassen und den Dropchancen in Raids dazu.

Was sich noch lohnen kann ist Mahlstromkristalle kaufen und in Himmlische Splitter brechen (VZ benötigt). 
Das war eine Zeitlang zu WotLk aber auch schon der Fall und kann auch sehr schnell vorbei sein, 
wenn zu viele auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Dann wird aber ggf. der umgekehrte Weg wieder interessant (gibts den in Cata?)


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Juli 2012)

BTTony1 schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt wird dann wohl in Mats sein. Die beobachte ich schon ab und an, aber da kann man nicht wirklich Schnäppchen rauskaufen, da muss man wohl größer ran.




Ich suche immer nach Schnäppchen und kaufe meistens auch nur die dann raus. Wir reden da von Stückgewinnen von 20 Silber bis 3 Gold, auf die ich es dann absehe. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Das sind zwar zumeist nur 50-200 Gold pro Tag (nein, ich stelle dann da keine 500 Auktionen rein, aber bei nem Stückgewinn von 2 Gold ist man ja meistens schon bei 40 Gold im Stack)

Viel ist das prinzipiell nicht, aber andersrum ärgert es mich genauso, diese Minischnäppchen wie 10 Silber pro Erz zu verpassen.

Das größere Gold kommt meistens eigentlich nur im Zusammenhang mit der Arbeit außerhalb des AHs. Zum Bleistift dann gecraftete Items, die komplett ohne Zukauf aus dem AH entstehen. Oder das abgreifen von Adern oder Kräutern auf Flugwegen. Irgendwelche täglichen Quests (nicht die Menge, aber z. B. der Juwe macht seine Quest täglich), gedropptes Gold in Instanzen ...

Hierdurch ist der AH-Handel bei mir ein nettes Zubrot, auf meinen Handelssträngen bin ich vor allem zeitlich unabhängig. Zwar stehen auch aktuelle Materialien unter "Beobachtung" (bei meinen Materiallisten kommen zwangsweise auch Cata-Mats vor), jedoch traue ich mich nicht an Elementium oder Obsidium ran.

Mit meinen damaligen 40k Gold hat sich das wirklich "gut" angefühlt, zum einen entwickelt man einfach ein Gefühl für die Preise (die nicht immer etwas mit dem Farmaufwand zu tun haben^^), zum anderen ist man auch unabhängiger von Ausfällen, erst Sonntag habe ich auf meiner Shoppingtour in 10 Minuten 2000 Gold rausgeblasen.


----------



## syall (31. Juli 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Lieber syall. Da du heute bereits online warst, und diesen Beitrag gelesen hast, freue ich mich nach wie vor die Auflistung, Quellen und Tabellen von dir zu erhalten, ich habe leider noch nichts in der inbox.


naja hier mal ein link,für china!  http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/162008/umfrage/umsatz-mit-virtuellen-guetern-in-china/ die china seite war mal offen, da wurde der wow umsatz mit ca 600.mio angegeben

http://www.internetworld.de/Nachrichten/E-Commerce/Dienstleistungen/Handel-mit-virtuellen-Guetern-waechst-Umsatz-in-Deutschland-am-hoechsten-59267.html


http://www.internetworld.de/Nachrichten/E-Commerce/Dienstleistungen/Handel-mit-virtuellen-Guetern-waechst-Umsatz-in-Deutschland-am-hoechsten-59267.html

nach mehr einfach mal googeln!

und blizz will scih ein stück davon hollen , siehe ingame verkauf von flugmounts und haustieren !!! die vermuttung das mitarbeiter ins gold geschäft drin hängen gibt es schon jahre, meist auf englichen siten!!!

mfg


----------

